# graphics/opencv-core (2.3.1_7) compile error



## makeissue (Sep 17, 2013)

When I compile graphics/opencv-core (2.3.1_7),  I get the following error:

```
[ 18%] Building CXX object modules/calib3d/CMakeFiles/opencv_test_calib3d_pch_dephelp.dir/opencv_test_calib3d_pch_dephelp.o
In file included from /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/OpenCV-2.3.1/modules/calib3d/../ts/include/opencv2/ts/ts.hpp:10,
                 from /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/OpenCV-2.3.1/modules/calib3d/test/test_precomp.hpp:4,
                 from /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/OpenCV-2.3.1/modules/calib3d/opencv_test_calib3d_pch_dephelp.cxx:1:
/usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/OpenCV-2.3.1/modules/calib3d/../ts/include/opencv2/ts/ts_gtest.h:1522:18: error: missing binary operator before token "("
```


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 17, 2013)

I have had quite a few problems with graphics/opencv-core recently. Looking at the repository, quite a few changes are being made to make it compatible with Clang.

I think it gets dragged in with multimedia/ffmpeg1 so you can configure the options of that port to avoid depending on it. For example I had to do this so I could get multimedia/vlc compiled and working.


----------

